# problema ao transmitir dados para a internet



## rapl (9 Fev 2011 às 16:10)

boas pessoal, tenho aqui um pequeno problema a enviar os dados da estação para a wundergound, no windows xp estava a funcionar tudo bem, mas resolvi passar para o windows 7, entao arranjei a versao mais recente do weather display a 10.37Q, tenho o antivirus avast. alguem sabe o que se passara?


----------



## lsalvador (9 Fev 2011 às 16:22)

Tenta arrancar o WD em modo de administrador, a ver se resolve a situação.


----------



## rapl (9 Fev 2011 às 18:36)

continua igual..


----------

